# [SOLVED] net-setup: command not found

## _mikec_

hi, i've been searching for an answer for the problem the only 2 i could found which directly seems to be what i am having are these topics 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=272365&highlight=modprobe+forcedeth

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=268193&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=modprobe+forcedeth&start=25

none of the solution there could fix this problem. i have an nforce2 net device so the module would be forcedeth, i have compiling my kernel as a module in which i have the kernel option for the forcedeth module in Device drivers->Networking support->10 or 100mbit->EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers checked/enabled

dmesg | grep eth0

i get nothing...

ifconfig eth0

eht0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

modporbe forcedeth

FATAL: Module forceth not found

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 is empty, default.

i just installed gentoo while rebooting for the first time i get this:

* Bringing eth0 up (192.168.0.2)

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: Unknown device: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth0: Unknown device: No such device

SIOCFISNETMASK: No such device

* ERROR: Problem starting needed service.

               "netmount" was not started.

/etc/conf.d/net is already with the correct setting..dhcp enable, ip, gw..

i even did emerge dhcpcd.

any ideas what could it be?

----------

## TheRAt

Need to know what type of ethernet card...

----------

## _mikec_

nforce2 chipset

rc-update add netmount default

* /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/netmoundt not found; aborting.

----------

## TheRAt

did U compile the nForce Ethernet when building the kernel? Either as module of in kernel?

```
Device Drivers --->

  Networking Support --->

    Ethernet (10 or 100MBit) --->

      <M> Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet Support (EXPERIMENTAL) 
```

----------

## nickbird

hi, I have the same problem, but i  have a linksys card

when i try rc-update add netmount default, it says that it is already in the default run level

also, when I set it to not dhcp, it gives me the eth0 device does not exist lecture

----------

## TheRAt

 *nickbird wrote:*   

> hi, I have the same problem, but i  have a linksys card
> 
> when i try rc-update add netmount default, it says that it is already in the default run level
> 
> also, when I set it to not dhcp, it gives me the eth0 device does not exist lecture

 Which linksys card ?

----------

## nickbird

http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-25604.html

something about adding hotplug 

rc-update add hotplug default or something

----------

## _mikec_

i did not compile the nForce, i will compile it now as a module.

btw i have an nvidia gforce4 while i still have the kernel menu onscreen what is the correct selection i should do? i was thinking about nVidia Riva support with Enable DDC Support checked in.

----------

## _mikec_

nickbird you should see this page about droping hotplug and choosing coldplug instead 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2004.3/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=12

----------

## _mikec_

ok command:

# modprobe forcedeth

is now working but net-config it's not.. -bash: net-config: command not found

----------

## yaneurabeya

Just emerge dhcpcd unless you intend to set you IP address up statically and modify your /etc/conf.d/net file to load DHCP instead of try and setup a static address.

----------

## nobspangle

net-config is only on the live cds it isn't part of the gentoo distro. To configure your network you should emerge dhcpd and configure /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## j-m

 *nobspangle wrote:*   

> net-config is only on the live cds it isn't part of the gentoo distro. 

 

It is.  :Wink: 

```

emerge -av livecd-tools

```

----------

## nickbird

my NIC is a 

Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 Card

I have the same problem as mike_c, I have cold plug set up to run at boot

dhcpcd is installed, and my /etc/conf.d/net is using eth0 via DHCP

yet it cant bring up the network ...

helP?

----------

## TheRAt

What modules have you got loaded?

What is the output of ifconfig?

----------

## nobspangle

 *j-m wrote:*   

> It is. 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -av livecd-tools
> ...

 

I meant it wasn't included in emerge system

----------

## _mikec_

everything is working for me now.   :Smile: 

----------

## cbock

 *_mikec_ wrote:*   

> everything is working for me now.  

 

what finally did it for you?

----------

## _mikec_

well the first installation was from inside the virtual machine using VMware, so i just reinstalled everything without using VMware, ya i know sounds lame just for one error. Configuring gentoo to access the internet with VMware is hard, i have 1 router 1 dsl modem and vmware adds 2 more LAN connections to my computer so for me finding the correct info adding them to gentoo conf files was hard. i am not a gentoo walker.. meaning i am still learning how to walk with gentoo  :Cool: 

i did some simple changes to my papers though, specially from the kernel configuration menu, i added support for my nForce chipset, ipv6 support, removed support for DOS/FAT partitions, added modules to the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file, configured /etc/conf.d/net before rebooting, emerge udev..

now everything is working. i still need to configure .conf files ...still lot of work to do.

Regards.

edit: humm... 

       i also compiled the kernel with genkernel.

----------

## cbock

thanks for the update _mikec_.

----------

